# Vote the Goats!



## Gary_and_Ash

Ou have to vote for these goats:

Nigerian Goats 

Alpine Goats

Boer

Fiber Goats

Pygmy Goats

Spanish Goats

Domestic Goats

Nigerian Dwarf Goat

Happy Goat

Caring Goat

Healthy Goat

These are the only kinds of goats I can think of, I tried to put lamancha but I don't know to spell it.

I pick Nigerian goats, because that's what I have, and also 1 with a mix of pygmy


----------



## erica4481

Nigerians


----------



## ThreeHavens

Every breed is perfect for someone -- but I have found the Nigerians to be perfect for me.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Nigerians ❤


----------



## toth boer goats

Boer


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Healthy Boer goats!


----------



## LamanchaAcres

Well since nubians or Lamanchas arnt as a choice, ill pick a happy goat. A healthy goat is a happy goat after all.


----------



## thegoatgirl

Alpines!!!!!!!


----------



## Gary_and_Ash

You can put any goat btw, those other ones were examples


----------



## Gary_and_Ash

Sorry


----------



## Gary_and_Ash

Sorry (sorry about that writing, I must of pressed more than I should of) especially sorry Lamacha Archers or however you spell it


----------



## Micgrace

Boer!!!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Spanish


----------



## Gary_and_Ash

Lydia_the_goat said:


> Spanish


My names Lydia lol and I think spanish goats are pretty cool


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Alpine!!! All the way!

Adding Oberhasli, LaMancha, Saanen, Sable, and Nubian


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Nubians


----------



## LamanchaAcres

Gary_and_Ash said:


> Sorry (sorry about that writing, I must of pressed more than I should of) especially sorry Lamacha Archers or however you spell it


Lol all good definatly Lamanchas and Nubs thou! I love my grades too ❤


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Gary_and_Ash said:


> My names Lydia lol and I think spanish goats are pretty cool


Lydia is my spanish goat with a bit of nubian in her.


----------



## Goatzrule

Nigs and Alpines


----------



## goatsintheozarks

Nubians! (Ok, so they're the only pure-bred goats I have...but can you beat those ears and Roman noses?)


----------



## MoKa-Farms

It is a tie between
Alpines
Angoras
And all of our's are all happy and healthy goats, and they definitely care!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nubians... standard size please


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Boer!!!Who would want ELSE???


----------



## Delilah

Toggenburgs! Lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Nubians- standard or mini!


----------



## ciwheeles

Nigerians all the way, all day


----------



## enchantedgoats

nigerians


----------



## usamagoat

nubians are the best!!!!


----------



## milkmaid

I vote GOATS! 

Gary and Ash, you can make a poll so you can compare the results. Not sure if you can add it to an existing thread though...


----------



## Rusty

nigerians!


----------



## russellp

Saanen, super personality and size if things need to get physical!


----------



## usamagoat

RusselP NEVER! IT WOULD BE SANEEN I WILL ALWAYS VOTE FOR NUBIANS HEHEHE LOL


----------



## russellp

No way, as gentle and loving as my Saanen is, he would actually eat a Nubian if given the chance. Clearly Saanen is the superior breed!


----------



## enchantedgoats

happy nigerian goats


----------



## Scottyhorse

Any happy, healthy goat for meee 

I have Nigies and Pygmies in my herd, so I am partial to them  I ALSO just added a Boer doe to the herd, and, I have to admit, she is pretty sweet  
I would love to ad a Tog or Ober to the herd for milking, so then my 4 breed herd will be complete


----------



## usamagoat

really!!!!!! russelp nubians can grow twice the size of saanens

have a look at these nubian bucks!!

but i also vote for shami goats(the last photo)


----------



## russellp

There is no Nubian in existence twice as big as an intact Saanen buck. Take a look at these pics, not from the Internet but from my backyard. 285 lbs, barely 2 years old and 39" at the withers. Nubians dream of being a Saanen when they grow up.


----------



## kbluebkeman

Nigerians!!!


----------



## mmiller

Boer!


----------



## MarcoPoloMom

Nubians all the way. Who doesn't luuuuuv a dumb blonde


----------



## usamagoat

russelp have a look at this!


----------



## usamagoat

and these


----------



## russellp

Sometimes when those Nubians can't reach a branch, I will catch them hitching a ride on the horns of my Saanen buck. He's helpful and considerate like that.


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Nubian. It's the bouncing pigtail ears that gets me. I've had pygmies before, and they were always jumping up and being pains.


----------



## rhodalee

nigerians I just love them


----------



## usamagoat

always......
nubians!


----------



## BibleGoats

Mini Nubian!!'


----------



## kenzie

Boer


----------



## lmoore04

Boer


----------



## farmgirl631

Boers!!!!!!


----------



## wildegoats0426

Boers!


----------



## fishin816

Usamagoat and russelp, the Saanens and Nubians are great and all but the Nigerians have them beat!


----------



## Justice-Kidds

Boers


----------



## jberter

Gotta love the Boers...


----------



## usamagoat

fishin816 said:


> Usamagoat and russelp, the Saanens and Nubians are great and all but the Nigerians have them beat!


excuse me! 
LOL


----------



## HoukFarms

Boer Boer Boer!!


----------



## farmgirl1211

Boer is the best


----------



## luvbabygoats

Saanen!


----------



## Electra552

Mini lamanchas! Best of nigi's and lamanchas!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nigerians and LaManchas here


----------



## fishin816

usamagoat said:


> excuse me!
> LOL


Excuse you what? Did i say something to offend you?

LOL


----------



## NigerianGirl

Nigerians!!! All the way


----------



## luvbabygoats

russellp said:


> Saanen, super personality and size if things need to get physical!


Your bucks are GORGEOUS!! Wish I lived closer


----------



## russellp

Thank you, baby goat lover. We are very proud of him. We got him from an older farmer for almost nothing. He was born to one of the farmers oldest does and she would not nurse him. The farmer was in no shape to be bottle feeding a buckling at 2 am, so he said If i would take him in, I could have him for $20.00. He has turned into one of the most beautiful, biggest Saanen bucks I have ever seen.


----------

